# MS Office - The Ultimate Steal



## JTDyck (Jan 22, 2009)

Unfortunately this is only available to students, but this deal is so good, I thought students on this board should be aware of it: 91% off of Microsoft Office Ultimate:

Microsoft Office Discount for US Students -The Ultimate Steal- Office 2007 Software for $59.95

Check eligibility requirements, but it seems as if they are pretty eager to get their product out there. If you've always wanted to use Office, this is a great opportunity.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 22, 2009)

For those who don't qualify you can download OpenOffice which is free. I find it runs better than MS Office and it saves in the same format.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 22, 2009)

That's a great deal. I'm in for one. You need a school email account.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 22, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> For those who don't qualify you can download OpenOffice which is free. I find it runs better than MS Office and it saves in the same format.



It saves in the old MS Office format and can't open the new ones, last time I checked. Other than that, yeah, it's pretty good.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 22, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> For those who don't qualify you can download OpenOffice which is free. I find it runs better than MS Office and it saves in the same format.



And it has a built in export to PDF function, which makes it a no-brainer, when coupled with being free and open source. I love OO.


----------



## historyb (Jan 22, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> For those who don't qualify you can download OpenOffice which is free. I find it runs better than MS Office and it saves in the same format.



The new Openoffice is great, it can open docx and save them now.


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 22, 2009)

*Why Use Microsoft Product When You Don't Have Too?*

I'm with the other OpenOffice fans. OpenOffice has far fewer bugs that MS Office, looks and feel alot like MS Office, and it's free.

To me, OpenOffice vs MS Office is like Fedora vs MS Explorer. It's always a better idea to go with Open Source products whenever you can, especially really popular ones.


----------

